# Catching up



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I had an informal staff meeting today to try and catch up on the gossip.. the boy who works for me told me he got stopped by the police to check his driving licence which he doesnt have nor does he have i,d.. long story.. he was let off and when I asked him how much it cost to pay the police he told me, no money police dont take money now, I wonder how true this is.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

:ballchain:
not sure I want to find out the answer to that question first hand - if you don't mind


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> :ballchain:
> not sure I want to find out the answer to that question first hand - if you don't mind



lol nor me... will need to have a catch up Adrian, dont think I have seen you since we bumped into you at City Stars.. btw the friend who was with me said what a great guy you seemed to be


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> lol nor me... will need to have a catch up Adrian, dont think I have seen you since we bumped into you at City Stars.. btw the friend who was with me said what a great guy you seemed to be


didnt realise I could make such a good first impression :thumb:

But shes right "I am" :bounce:


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

after the revolution i have bumped into police several times. They didnt even stop me. (considering how crappy my car is and its condition....)
they dont take money now in MOST CASES. They do take tho sometimes.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

iCaesar said:


> after the revolution i have bumped into police several times. They didnt even stop me. (considering how crappy my car is and its condition....)
> they dont take money now in MOST CASES. They do take tho sometimes.


I'd stop my self if I saw a policeman in uniform, not seen one for ages, getting withdrawal symptoms. Were did you say you saw them?


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

I am not in Cairo.. i live in The first City south. its more traditional here with people knowing each other. so we bump into them sometimes


----------

